# Mosel public transport



## INJEBRECK99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody know what public transport is available in the Mosel valley area, buses, trains etc please.??


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Both are available but the bus routes tend to follow the river more if you want to go village to village. Similar to over here really

Ron


----------



## INJEBRECK99 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Mosel transport*

Ok, many thanks, guess we'll find out when we get there.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The railway does not follow the course of the valley at the Southern end so if you intend using the stellplatze there it will be bus services which are quite good.

Look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Moselbahn.jpg

Alan.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Some of the buses have the ability to carry bikes so you can get a bus one way and cycle back.

A great system.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Cant help with regard to the transport. But just returned from there 3 weeks ago. The stellplatz are as good as any site we have ever stayed on. Just keep moving until you find one you like, they are about every 8 miles. Had a great time there...enjoy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> they are about every 8 miles.


Or much less in places.


----------

